# New to aquatic plants.



## zackesch (Apr 2, 2013)

I am very new to aquarium keeping. If you want to read my story, I have a post in al natural and the title is new guy. 

My question is, Is there a way i can sucessfuly grow some aquatic plants in mason jars? I know this may sound like a silly question, but Id like to help my small tank out by growing some plants out of the tank. For example, I have RCS and I would like to create a large amount of moss for them, but the ammount of moss they have is small and id like to add to the mass. I have their moss sitting in a small 2" clay pot to prevent it from moving around too much. Id also like to to the same for my Narrow-Leaf Anacharis. Ive noticed that the mother plant is thin and not the healthiest looking compared to the doughter plants. So, what I did to help the doughter plants is stick them in a jar and having them facing a south window "all my windows in my apt are south facing" away from a window getting indirect light all day except for a few hours.

What can I do to grow them sucessfully in jars. As of now, I have Java moss, Water sprite, and Narrow-Leaf Anacharis in seperate jars. I will be doing the same to my Christmas Moss soon too.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Welcome to APC!

At any time, I usually have 5-6 planted bowls going. I set these up just like small Walstad tanks, with soil and cap, and keep them in bright windows. I propagate a lot of plants this way.

Look for large jars or glass vases that hold close to a gallon or more. Thrift stores, garage sales, and flea markets are good places to find them for very low cost.


----------

